# Three word story...



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2008)

This is a fun game and very simple:

Three word story, just type 3 words in continuation with the last post.

Ready?



*If you live....*


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2008)

you may see ...


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 12, 2008)

how stars fall


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2008)

and kingdoms rise


----------



## Lisa (Mar 12, 2008)

when fools speak


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2008)

to their leaders.


----------



## tellner (Mar 12, 2008)

When he first


----------



## crushing (Mar 12, 2008)

came to be


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2008)

in olden days,


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 12, 2008)

a brave warrior


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 12, 2008)

Left his home


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 12, 2008)

in search for


----------



## Big Don (Mar 12, 2008)

that mysterious thingy


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2008)

that remains nameless


----------



## shudokan-RN (Mar 12, 2008)

many have tried


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2008)

A select few


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2008)

have loved cats


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2008)

barbecued with onions


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 13, 2008)

on toasted bread


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2008)

while wearing clothes


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2008)

and some unclothed


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 13, 2008)

but definately high


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2008)

fructose corn syrup


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2008)

On vinegar and


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2008)

with salt and


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2008)

a lube bottle


----------



## Big Don (Mar 13, 2008)

push up bra,


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 13, 2008)

and traipsing across


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2008)

a narrow bridge


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2008)

Then it happened!


----------



## gkygrl (Mar 13, 2008)

Eliot Spitzer who


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 13, 2008)

was a friend


----------



## zDom (Mar 13, 2008)

of "Kristen," said:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2008)

"Zombie apocalypse imminent!"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2008)

Happiness is afoot


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 13, 2008)

when zombies are


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2008)

munching chocolate brains


----------



## Lisa (Mar 13, 2008)

while picking out


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2008)

all the raisins


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 14, 2008)

with a unified


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2008)

spork of fury!


----------



## Topeng (Mar 14, 2008)

projecting grey matter


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

just not your's


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2008)

into the eyes


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

like limpid pools


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 14, 2008)

and outstretched hands


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

,liver spot covered


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 14, 2008)

looking for love


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

in wrong places


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

Ugly manly faces


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Ugly manly faces


Yet still women


----------



## zDom (Mar 14, 2008)

sleep with them.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 14, 2008)

and buy them


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2008)

delicious puppy fricassee.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

elder999 said:


> delicious puppy fricassee.


that is sick


----------



## elder999 (Mar 14, 2008)

yet very tasty!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

Garlic Herb flavored


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

Then aliens landed.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

Taking them away


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2008)

to a buffet


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

Lisa said:
			
		

> to a buffet


that was unending


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

till it ended


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

with dessert coming


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> that was unending


 only two dollars


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

for four plates


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 14, 2008)

full of lobsters


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

anr great wine


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

bad chocolate mousse


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

too many antlers


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2008)

Makes me sick


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 14, 2008)

so he runs


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

away from the


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2008)

from the buffet


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

into hell's gate


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 14, 2008)

to see the


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2008)

self acclaimed MAists


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

couldn't kill themselves


----------



## Big Don (Mar 14, 2008)

Self-promoted 18th degree


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 14, 2008)

sucked that bad


----------



## Topeng (Mar 15, 2008)

conquered by beginners


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 15, 2008)

wearing pink kilts


----------



## Big Don (Mar 15, 2008)

Toting heavy sacks


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 15, 2008)

of aircraft carriers


----------



## Big Don (Mar 15, 2008)

apparently HUGE sacks


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2008)

so big they,


----------



## Big Don (Mar 15, 2008)

Hold carriers, duh


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 15, 2008)

In a daze,


----------



## Big Don (Mar 15, 2008)

for days and


----------



## Lisa (Mar 16, 2008)

days, but then


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

something happened that


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 16, 2008)

burned the pizza


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't have that!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

So we left


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

to the steakhouse


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> to the steakhouse


 where the had


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

filet mignon and


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> filet mignon and


 
Great steamed veggies


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

and iced tea


----------



## Big Don (Mar 16, 2008)

From Long Island!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

Big Don said:


> From Long Island!


 
then came desert


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> then came desert


 
Ice cream was


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Ice cream was


a little cold


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> a little cold


 
but served over


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> but served over


 
Hot apple pie


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

Time to rest


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

unzipp the pants


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> unzipp the pants


 
feet are elevated


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> feet are elevated


 
Calls the wife


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

Cold beer please


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Cold beer please


 
and message my


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> and message my


 
(imagination kicks in)


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> (imagination kicks in)


 and some others


----------



## zDom (Mar 17, 2008)

may show up


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 17, 2008)

zDom said:


> may show up


 
for what is


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 17, 2008)

destined to become


----------



## Lisa (Mar 17, 2008)

greatest time ever!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2008)

but frizzle out


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 17, 2008)

due to all


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> due to all


 
the whiskey consumed


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> the whiskey consumed


 

and-_burp!_-puppies.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2008)

elder999 said:


> and-_burp!_-puppies.


 
Every time I


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

see this woman


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2008)

The sky bleeds


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

with extreme passion


----------



## Lisa (Apr 2, 2008)

and deep love


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

In walks sister


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2008)

with her fury


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2008)

toting a ruler


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2008)

shouting out loud...


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2008)

and waving the


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 3, 2008)

giant of earth


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2008)

she embraces the


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuzzy green kitty


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2008)

that eats fish


----------



## Hawke (Apr 3, 2008)

without any utensils


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

Cooking truely naked


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 4, 2008)

excepting fur coat


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> excepting fur coat


 

White creamy ................................................................................
















Chcolate


----------



## zDom (Apr 4, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> White creamy ................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isn't as tasty


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

except when stawberries


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 4, 2008)

and whipped cream


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2008)

dipped gently in


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 4, 2008)

. 

Frogmen showed up


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2008)

wearing a crown


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

and drinking whiskey


----------



## elder999 (Apr 4, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> and drinking whiskey


 
from a shoe.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2008)

calling for his


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2008)

while waiting for


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2008)

shoe polishing kit


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 4, 2008)

polishing didn't work


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 4, 2008)

on his bald


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 4, 2008)

below the belt


----------



## Hawke (Apr 4, 2008)

So he decided


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 5, 2008)

eat more chicken


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2008)

in came a


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 5, 2008)

motor torpedo boat


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> motor torpedo boat


 

ready for battle


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2008)

with whatever comes


----------



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2008)

whatever must be


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2008)

Large giant big


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 5, 2008)

Green Jello pool


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Green Jello pool


 
of pretty woman


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> of pretty woman


who lies waiting


----------



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2008)

eager with anticipation


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

for second helping


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 6, 2008)

then aliens landed


----------



## elder999 (Apr 6, 2008)

to mutilate cattle


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

and take woman


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2008)

out to lunch


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sushi was bad


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 6, 2008)

Mars Needs Coffee!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Mars Needs Coffee!!!!!!


 
and some cookies


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2008)

but not steak


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> but not steak


 
Only chicken please


----------



## Hawke (Apr 6, 2008)

with thick ketchup


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hawke said:


> with thick ketchup


 

and creany thighs


----------



## Hawke (Apr 6, 2008)

sighing with content


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2008)

he ran away


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2008)

only to return


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2008)

for double breast


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2008)

and some fries


----------

